# I know this is not specifically "modern Arnis" stuff, but...



## Cruentus (May 27, 2003)

I just got engaged!

I just got engaged over the weekend; Saturday night. I asked my Girlfriend of over a year and a half if she wanted to get married. Gave her the ring and everything! 

Believe it or not she said yes! Miracles do happend!

So next time your out, toast one for me and my new fiance' Kate!

Hopefully the Mods will understand me not keeping this in the locker room, but I really wanted to share with all my FMA and Modern Arnis breathren.

 :cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 27, 2003)

You poor bastard.  

:cheers:  Seriously, Congrats!  :cheers:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 27, 2003)

In light of the information contained in your post, I think we can find it in our hearts (shrivelled and blackened they may be) to forgive you 

Congrats!:drinkbeer 

Cthulhu


----------



## Mao (May 27, 2003)

Well, well, well, Paul,
Congratulations! My how you've grown since I last saw you. Just remember to put her first.
best regards,
Mao


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2003)

I wish the two of you only the best   

Sheldon


----------



## Guro Harold (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to you both!!!


Harold


----------



## Liam_G (May 27, 2003)

Hey, Paul -- 

Congratulations!  This Saturday is my 6th anniversary, so I've been sort of reliving my engagement and marriage in memories lately.  There will be wonderful times, and there will be hard times, and there will be confusing times, and there will be hilarious times, sad times, and more wonderful times ... 

Best Wishes to both of you in living, loving, and working through it all!!

Sincerely,
Liam


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 27, 2003)

Marveloso!  I find it hard to believe that a woman of good sense accepted your proposal. :erg: 

Actually, I hope you find as much happiness and companionship with your fiancee as I do with my wife.  Everyone deserves such happiness.

All the best,
Dan


----------



## Cebu West (May 27, 2003)

I hope the proposal wasn't as long as some of your posts.

I missed you at Buffalo Camp, so when I see you we'll just have to double up on the beers.     

CONGRATULATIONS!       :cheers: 

SAL


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Seigi (May 28, 2003)

Congrats & GOD Bless your union.

Enoch


----------



## Tapps (May 28, 2003)

Congratulations to you !!!  (Condolences to her)     

I just took the plunge myself back in October. I can attest that it was the smartest decision of my life  (Granted competition for that distinction was not very fierce).

Best of luck to you both !


Buffalo Paul.


----------



## Cruentus (May 28, 2003)

You guys are great!


----------



## Brian Johns (May 28, 2003)

(in Remy voice) My god, that is such fowerful news. That is berri good !! Oh wow !! 

Seriously, Paul, congratulations !! Many happy years to your and your fiance.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## The 14th Style (Jun 2, 2003)

Just wanted to add my congratulations! I wish you and your fiancee a happy, rich and full life!

Best of luck to you both.
Russ


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 4, 2003)

You should of tried to dodge the bullet a little longer.

Tim:cheers: :drinkbeer


----------

